# Charlie Rosen's Thoughts On Jared Jefferies



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> With the opening of the new season still many weeks away, general managers are unanimous in hyping the importance of the latest round of free agents they have signed. _So-and-so makes our bench deeper … This guy's defense/shooting/locker-room presence will make a huge difference … Signing that guy proves that we're committed to winning._
> 
> Let's take a look at what the new deals _really_ signify.


*



Jared Jeffries, New York

Can do — Defend shooting guards, small forwards and some power forwards. Run. Hustle. Finesse his way around offensive boards. 

Can't do — Shoot. Score. Bang. Handle. Pass. 

Must do — Make an occasional jumper. Avoid being Bogarted by bigger, stronger players. Stay out of foul trouble. 

Prognosis — A defensive specialist among too many teammates who can't spell "D." However, with so many other players at the "3" and "4" spots, how much playing time is available for JJ? In any case, he's an excellent role player who should help the Knicks' cause.

Click to expand...

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5941628
*


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Can't do — Shoot. Score. Bang. Handle. Pass

= MLE?

Ouch Zeke. Please don't let this guy become JJ part 2! Except instead of being a lard-*** he's skinny as god knows what and frail. I think Zeke did a nice job wasting his MLE again.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Is everyone paying to watch teams trade buckets nowadays?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*I must admitt since the arrival of Isiah Thomas (Zeke) I been waiting for him to coach this Knick team.

I also must admitt when Isiah traded for Marbury, I wanted Isiah to start coaching at that moment. 
Not to many coaches can coach Marbury style of play, and not to many General Managers know which type of players to surround Marbury with. * 

*So the combination of Coach Isiah & PG-Marbury can become a great lift of success for the Knicks Franchise with the prowness of 6.11 SF-Jared Jefferies defensive presence alongside of either 6.11 C-Curry or 6.11 PF-Frye (They are the STARS of this Knick Franchise in the 2006-7 season, dont sleep on all the help Jared Jefferies can provide for the Knicks PG & Center.). * 

When you include players PG/SG-Francis, SG-Crawford, PF/SF-Lee, PG/SG-Nate, and a HUNGRY 6.7 Rookie SF-Balkman with the above you automatically have an above 500% season. 

President/Coach Isiah Thomas only have to design a system that best fit these 9-Players Strength & Skillz (their best Position) to fit into a team chemistry. 

*Last season the entire Knick Roster seemed to be playing 
out of their original positions. 
PG-Crawford (Wrong Position)
SG-Q.Rich (Wrong Position) 
SF-Malik (Wrong Position)
C-AD & Taylor (Wrong Position) 
Anytime these Players played at those positions last season it through off their Teammates ballance on the court with them being outplayed by the oposition.*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*I must admitt since the arrival of Isiah Thomas (Zeke) I been waiting for him to coach this Knick team.

I also must admitt when Isiah traded for Marbury, I wanted Isiah to start coaching at that moment. 
Not to many coaches can coach Marbury style of play, and not to many General Managers know which type of players to surround Marbury with. * 

*So the combination of Coach Isiah & PG-Marbury can become a great lift of success for the Knicks Franchise with the prowness of 6.11 SF-Jared Jefferies defensive presence alongside of either 6.11 C-Curry or 6.11 PF-Frye (They are the STARS of this Knick Franchise in the 2006-7 season, dont sleep on all the help Jared Jefferies can provide for the Knicks PG & Center.). * 

When you include players PG/SG-Francis, SG-Crawford, PF/SF-Lee, PG/SG-Nate, and a HUNGRY 6.7 Rookie SF-Balkman with the above you automatically have an above 500% season. 

President/Coach Isiah Thomas only have to design a system that best fit these 9-Players Strength & Skillz (their best Position) to fit into a team chemistry. 

*Last season the entire Knick Roster seemed to be playing 
out of their original positions. 
PG-Crawford (Wrong Position)
SG-Q.Rich (Wrong Position) 
SF-Malik (Wrong Position)
C-AD & Taylor (Wrong Position) 
Anytime these Players played at those positions last season it through off their Teammates ballance on the court with them being outplayed by the oposition on bothsides of the court.*


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

When he said Jeffries can't pass or handle i stopped reading. 

Guy has no clue.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I saw the name Rosen and didn't bother reading his article. I don't _know _ that the guy's on something, but I highly suspect it.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> I saw the name Rosen and didn't bother reading his article. I don't _know _that the guy's on something, but I highly suspect it.


Drug testing for journalists?


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Um, Jefferies could be a Boris Diaw type player if everything goes correctly. The guy can pass and handle the ball really well. He just needs to develop a consistent shot.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Nah.. he might be skinny, but that dont matter. If hes in the lane, and guarded by big men, maybe itlll be a problem, just put a couple pounds on, learn how to shoot and score, thats all about he has to do to become a great 6th man, or even a material starter. hes still... what 24, 25?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

BiG_DeuCE said:


> Nah.. he might be skinny, but that dont matter. If hes in the lane, and guarded by big men, maybe itlll be a problem, just put a couple pounds on, learn how to shoot and score, thats all about he has to do to become a great 6th man, or even a material starter. hes still... what 24, 25?


The guy was good enough to start for a Wizards team that had the likes of Antonio Daniels, Larry Hughes, Jarvis Hayes and Caron Butler at his position at different points. He'll be able to start for us. Although he is scrawny, scrawny don't mean your a punk. He played some of the best defense witnessed thus far against LeBron James and that says alot about his aggressiveness. Since Shaq is on the verge of collecting S.S., I do not believe their is a more physically intimidating (and that is with Artest in mind) player than Lebron whose 250 lbs but moves at the speed of a man less than 200. 

In terms of offense, he can take is man off the dribble and not need to bulk up. He can still post up and manage to hang around down low. You just got to know how to use your body. In high school, I didn't necessarily have the strength to bang down low but I was smart enough to use what I had to get by as a freshmen until I could get that strength. You try to put a body on me with my back to the basket and I'd use my drop step and take you to the basket, using my speed advantage.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> I saw the name Rosen and didn't bother reading his article. I don't _know _ that the guy's on something, but I highly suspect it.



That guy has it out for a bunch of players, he plays favorite too much and is very bias.


----------

